# What does Fuel cost in your City, Country,...?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
Here its about ~2,50€/L for Fuel and ~2€/L for Diesel.
Thanks


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Regular unleaded: $3.84/g - $3.96/g
Diesel: $4.68/g - $4.99/g

You get to do the conversion. 😁


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

An arm and a leg. I can only fill up one more time and I am feeling very off balanced. 

Godspeed


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Flying J Central valley California, they are the cheapest around us. We are lucky as the wife has been working from home and I'm retired, so not driving as much. I was buying sunoco racing fuel and it has almost doubled to $16 per gallon, time to find a cheaper hobby like collecting rocks.
*Fuel Prices*
Super
$5.959
Unleaded
$5.199
Diesel #2
$6.359
Auto Diesel
$6.359


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

One Shot said:


> Auto Diesel
> $6.359


When I calculate rite 1L cost 1,40$ USD with Tax?


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

User Name said:


> When I calculate rite 1L cost 1,40$ USD with Tax?


I feel sorry for the independent truck drivers filling their tanks, I've been in the truck stop standing inline when a truck driver was paying $1200 for his fuel and voicing his discontent.


----------



## Crash5291 (Sep 18, 2019)

87 octane is $1.759/Liter CAD or 6.6578/US gallon CAD Roughly $5.25USD/Gallon
91 octane is $1.959/Liter CAD or $7.38/US Gallon CAD Roughly $5.82USD/Gallon
Clear Diesel is $2.099/Liter CAD or $7.9447/US Gallon CAD Roughly $6.27USD/Gallon


----------



## R. Zangier (10 mo ago)

It's getting high pretty fast! $4.63, it was just $4.40 only a few days ago... $3.25 when I first arrived in ID about 7 months back!


----------



## Crash5291 (Sep 18, 2019)

One i have not seen mentioned that i thought of tonight looking at my lantern in the hallway is Kerosene. I haven't found a bulk source in quite a few years worth a damn. so its jugs/cans
Currently sitting at $70 for 18.9L (5 US gallon) so that's $3.70/L or $14 per US gallon (Beaver bucks)
Buy a single liter at a time its $7.50/L $27.39/US gallon lol


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Crash5291 said:


> Clear Diesel is $2.099/Liter


Oh the same as here! Its insane.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

$3.99 up at Foat Wurth a day or so ago. Sure be glad when Bidens Handlers manage to get rid of that nasty old high priced gasoline. lol.


----------



## Cruise19156 (Dec 7, 2021)

5.19 per gallon in Oahu. To save money i had to start using public transit. Not worth driving everyday. I dont like it. But I can't keep spending the money.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Stocked up on some red diesel for my equipment.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

For some reason Flying J only dropped Regular down ten cents to $5.09 Friday..


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

One Shot said:


> Flying J Central valley California, they are the cheapest around us. We are lucky as the wife has been working from home and I'm retired, so not driving as much. I was buying sunoco racing fuel and it has almost doubled to $16 per gallon, time to find a cheaper hobby like collecting rocks.
> *Fuel Prices*
> Super
> $5.959
> ...


geezz


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

I was listening to the radio the other day...
shortly after Russia invaded UK... a bunch of petroleum folks went to the Biden administration trying to restart They Keystone pipeline, and permits for drilling in the USA. makes sense right? energy independence, during times of increased demand... the Biden administration doubled down and denied every request.... with a public statement they are committed to renewable energy...

FOOLISH...
instead of showing resiliency and the ability to make tough decisions in changing times of need. He caved into the idealist renewable energy lobby.
Renewable energy is great... it could help us achieve energy independence from foreign powers. However it is no where near ready to replace OIL.
We need a strong energy policy of energy independence that doesnt hamstring us in dealing with the middle east, venezuela, russia etc...

instead we asked iran, venezuella, Saudi arabia to increase production to compensate for russia sanctions... trading reliance on one despot for 3 others...

gas here at the corner gas station in Alabama is $4.19 you can find it at Buckys and costco for a little less


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

BamaDOC said:


> shortly after Russia invaded UK...


Hmm nope the dont... 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♀️


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

North of Denver
3.72 for regular at Sam's.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

User Name said:


> Hmm nope the dont... 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♀️


I assume he meant Ukraine, lol.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Shades of the gas lines in the 70's, my daughter went to get gas and the line was out to the street, she said the station lowered the price from yesterday to $5.09 and she was guessing that one woman cut the other woman off from the next open pump and both women were out of the car yelling at each other until one started crying, then the clerk came out to break it up and the one woman started yelling at the clerk.
Daughter was about three cars from the pumps and said "Screw it and went down the street to another station they had no lines and she paid $5.19 and she said that hardly anyone was there pumping gas.......all that drama to save a dime a gallon and risk getting into a fight.
I can just imagine what it would be like in a SHTF situation when there is only one loaf of bread on the shelf in Walmart, I'm just glad I won't be heading to any stores if the SHTF.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

One Shot said:


> a gallon


Praise the Metric System!


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Same station that I said was $5.09 2 days later:
*Fuel Prices*
Super
$6.059
*Unleaded
$5.359*
Diesel #2
$6.299
Auto Diesel
$6.299
The Station my daughter went to is still $5.19 for regular.


----------



## BritishPrepper (10 mo ago)

Just passed the garage today and diesel price is shocking, £1.95 it was! Prepping for your fuel supply may not seem like the best thing to focus on, but imagine if we'd have filled up 5 x 20L metal jerry cans of diesel at the end of last year when it was £1.40 per litre, would have saved £55 just by being prepared. 5p cut per litre today from Sunak is nothing is it. I doubt it would rise over £2 in the coming months, are they trying to kill off motorists in favour of electric cars or what? Everything seems to be going up but wages 🙁


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506353907785768969
Link removed -Auntie


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

BritishPrepper said:


> 20L metal jerry cans


 In December I orderd 6 from Germany and how much did arrive? 0...
I hope the come with Diesel filled...


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

CapitalKane49p said:


> An arm and a leg. I can only fill up one more time and I am feeling very off balanced.
> 
> Godspeed


Update just did another fill. Other arm and leg now gone. 

Fell into the lake, my buds now call me "BOB"

Godspeed.


----------



## BritishPrepper (10 mo ago)

User Name said:


> In December I orderd 6 from Germany and how much did arrive? 0...
> I hope the come with Diesel filled...




Yes, I think we've gone from coronavirus to car owner virus - an intensive sweat followed by fainting at the gas pumps


----------



## tOPDOG1769 (10 mo ago)

in the states?


----------

